# Da Stripurs



## Flyersfan (Dec 5, 2003)

are they catching Stripers anywhere near Cape May or Del Haven


----------



## Manayunk Jake (Oct 3, 2001)

Greetings Flyersfan!

Fishing in the rips is starting to pick up, especially for smaller boats. In spite of last week's deep freeze, the ocean temps are still hanging around the 50 degree mark -- fishing should pick up as the water gets cooler. Bay chunking is still strong, and schoolie fish are being caught on jigs by the Fortescue fleet.

Blues with stripers mixed in are still being caught off of Point Pleasant. Beach fishermen are picking up nice fish all along the Jersey coast, mostly on bait (fresh surf clams, fresh bunker, live herring.) The trick is to be in the right spot on the right tide....

This week is good for a boating excursion until the weather closes in this weekend. Nights are a bit chilly, but surf fishing can pay off if you dress for 35 degree nights. 

Next week the cold weather comes back, so anybody who can make it out before Saturday night's storms should have a decent shot under bearable conditions. Again, I would recomend chunking the Delaware Bay for a shot at big fish.
Bridge fishing near inlets is also picking up.


----------

